#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Υπόδειγμα συμφωνητικού μηχανικού-ιδιώτη για αμοιβή αυθαιρέτων

## vorias

Που μπορώ να βρω Υπόδειγμα συμφωνητικού μηχανικού-ιδιώτη για την αμοιβή αυθαιρέτων?
 :Μπερδεμένος:  :Μπερδεμένος:  :Μπερδεμένος:

----------


## Xάρης

http://www.teeam.gr/images/stories/pdfs/anakoinoseis/teesymfvnhtiko.doc

Τα εύσημα στον *johnnie_blue* (δες *ΕΔΩ*).

----------


## Steve100

γίνεται να το ξανανεβάσετε, γιατί δεν κατεβαίνει

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 12:00 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 11:49 ----------

το βρηκα 
http://www.teeam.gr/teeam-nea/teeam-...-05-58-20.html

----------


## Xάρης

Μόλις ανάρτησα στην ενότητα των Downloads και πιο συγκεκριμένα *ΕΔΩ*, ένα συμπιεσμένο (zip) αρχείο word σε μορφή doct (πρότυπο), με ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό μεταξύ του μηχανικού και του ιδιοκτήτη του αυθαιρέτου για ρυθμίσεις βάσει του N.4014/2011.

----------


## maximos75

Είναι απαραίτητο ένα τέτοιο συμφωνητικό ή απλά είναι προαιρετικό ώστε να εξασφαλιστεί μελλοντικά ο συνάδελφος απο ενδεχόμενες διαφωνίες  μεταξύ πελάτη και μηχανικού ?

----------


## Xάρης

Υποχρεωτικό και πρέπει αντίγραφό του να καταθέσουμε στο ΤΕΕ και να λάβουμε αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου αλλά και στην εφορία μας.
Μέχρι δε τις 20 Φεβρουαρίου του επόμενου έτους καταθέτουμε ηλεκτρονικά στην εφορία τη συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση των συμφωνητικών.
Πλέον συμφωνητικά χρειάζονται για όλες τις δουλειές που κλείνουμε.

----------


## maximos75

Μόλις μου έστειλαν από το ΣΠΜΕ το ΦΕΚ2289 περί του θέματος. Πιθανολογώ ότι ο νόμος ισχύει από την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του ΦΕΚ ήτοι 13/10/11 . Απορώ ειλικρινά σε τι αποσκοπεί πάλι αυτός ο βραχνάς αλλά και πότε πρέπει να συνταχθεί δλδ σε ποια φάση της δουλειάς πρέπει να το συντάξουμε και να το καταθέσουμε.

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως θα δεις *ΕΔΩ*, από τις 18 Οκτωβρίου ήδη είχαμε ενημερώσει για το εν λόγω ΦΕΚ μέσα από τις σελίδες του eMichanikos.gr. Τα εύσημα στον Νίκο Κολυδά.

Το εν λόγω ΦΕΚ αναφέρεται στη *συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση* των συμφωνητικών και όχι στα ίδια τα συμφωνητικά.
Υποχρέωση για τα οποία υφίσταται από την 01 Ιουλίου 2011 οπότε και εφαρμόζεται το άρθρο 7, §1 του *Ν.3919/11* που γράφει ότι:
"_α) Η αμοιβή των μηχανικών, για την μελέτη των έργων που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 1 παρ. 1 του π.δ. 696/1974 (ΦΕΚ 301 Α'), καθορίζεται ελεύθερα με έγγραφη συμφωνία των συμβαλλομένων._"

Διάβασε και το μήνυμα *#4* του παραπάνω θέματος.

----------

maximos75

----------


## ΚΟΥΦΩΛΙΑΣ Ι.

Εκτός από το συμφωνητικό που έχετε  αναρτήσει και το όποιο περιλαμβάνει άλλες τις φάσεις εργασιών των αυθαιρέτων, συμφωνητικό για την  πρώτη μόνο φάση (αφού θα πάω για άδεια ) υπάρχει, ή χρησιμοποιούμε το ίδιο;

----------


## Xάρης

Προσάρμοσε το στα μέτρα σου συνάδελφε.
Το αναρτημένο συμφωνητικό είναι απλώς μια πρόταση συμφωνητικού, ένας μπούσουλες αν θες, για να φτιάξει ο καθένας το δικό του στα μέτρα του.

----------


## ΚΟΥΦΩΛΙΑΣ Ι.

Ευχαριστήσω συνάδελφε με βοήθησες αρκετά.

----------

